# Bill O'Reilly



## American_Jihad (Mar 26, 2013)

xXx WARNING xXx morbid picture of what progressive/liberals did to poor Easter Bunny HERE


*Bill O'Reilly: Christian Tradition Under Attack as Schools Ban 'Easter'*


By Leonardo Blair , CP Contributor
March 22, 2013


Fox News personality Bill O'Reilly has slammed secular progressives for continuing their attack on Christian traditions through the banning of the word "Easter" in some public schools as students get ready to celebrate the upcoming holiday.
In a video posted on Thursday, O'Reilly named the East Meadow School District in Long Island, N.Y.; Prospect Heights Public Library, Ill.; Manhattan Beach School District, Calif.; Flat Rock Elementary School, S.C.; and West Shore School District, Pa., among public institutions which have banned the use of "Easter."

The institutions, he noted, have replaced the traditional Easter celebration with a more politically correct, "Spring Egg Hunt."

...


Easter in America and around the world typically celebrates the resurrection of Jesus as found in the New Testament of the Bible.

Read more at Bill O'Reilly: Christian Tradition Under Attack as Schools Ban 'Easter'


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 26, 2013)

*OReilly And Beck Take On Jesus Stomp Controversy: University Only Sorry Because Spotlight Was On Them*


by Josh Feldman 
March 26th, 2013

Bill OReilly was fired up tonight over a Florida college student getting suspended after refusing to stomp on the word Jesus in one of his classes. OReilly said this was blatantly attacking Christianity, and brought on Glenn Beck to discuss the universitys mea culpa. Beck said that Florida Atlantic University is only apologizing because the spotlight was on them, and they dont actually intend to do anything serious about the situation or discipline the professor involved.

RELATED: UPDATE II: College Student Reportedly Suspended After Refusing to Step on Jesus

...

And the spotlight may stay on them for a while, because tonight Governor Rick Scott is calling for an official investigation [PDF] into the incident.

Watch the video below, courtesy of Fox News:

...

O?Reilly And Beck Take On ?Jesus? Stomp Controversy: University Only Sorry Because ?Spotlight Was On Them? | Mediaite


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 27, 2013)

The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.



   true


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 27, 2013)

Dante said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...



Hi Ya Pante Waste...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 27, 2013)

*Christian Organizations Under Attack on U.S. Campuses*​
Tuesday, March 26, 2013


The political correctness crowd may have a new Christian holiday to target.

Fox News reported that some schools in Long Island, New York are now banning the word Easter from being used in Easter celebrations. Instead, the word spring is substituted in order to avoid offending non-Christians.

Fox Newss Jesse Waters interviewed Professor Carol Swain of Vanderbilt University about the new politically correct effort to ban Easter. She said that this is part of a larger effort across the country because we find on our college and university campuses, our Christian organizations are under attack.

...

Read more: Christian Organizations Under Attack on U.S. Campuses ? Patriot Update


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 27, 2013)

*School Bans the Word Easter*

Tuesday, March 26, 2013


Boys and girls at an Alabama elementary school will still get to hunt for eggs  but they cant call them Easter Eggs have the principal banished the word for the sake of religious diversity.

We had in the past a parent to question us about some of the things we do here at school, said Heritage Elementary School principal Lydia Davenport. So were just trying to make sure we respect and honor everybodys differences.

...

Read more: School Bans the Word Easter ? Patriot Update


It's the http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/265116-pussification-of-america.html

...


----------



## waltky (Mar 27, 2013)

Granny says Jesus comin' back soon an' he gonna get `em fer dat...

*Egyptian mosque turned into house of torture for Christians after Muslim Brotherhood protest*
_March 26, 2013 > Islamic hard-liners stormed a mosque in suburban Cairo, turning it into torture chamber for Christians who had been demonstrating against the ruling Muslim Brotherhood in the latest case of violent persecution that experts fear will only get worse._


> Such stories have become increasingly common as tensions between Egypt&#8217;s Muslims and Copts mount, but in the latest case, mosque officials corroborated much of the account and even filed a police report. Demonstrators, some of whom were Muslim, say they were taken from the Muslim Brotherhood headquarters in suburban Cairo to a nearby mosque on Friday and tortured for hours by hard-line militia members.  &#8220;They accompanied me to one of the mosques in the area and I discovered the mosque was being used to imprison demonstrators and torture them,&#8221; Amir Ayad, a Coptic who has been a vocal protester against the regime, told MidEast Christian News from a hospital bed.
> 
> Ayad said he was beaten for hours with sticks before being left for dead on a roadside. Amir&#8217;s brother, Ezzat Ayad, said he received an anonymous phone call at 3 a.m. Saturday, with the caller saying his brother had been found near death and had been taken to the ambulance.  &#8220;He underwent radiation treatment that proved that he suffered a fracture in the bottom of his skull, a fracture in his left arm, a bleeding in the right eye, and birdshot injuries,&#8221; Ezzat Ayad said.
> 
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 27, 2013)

Considering that eggs and rabbits have nothing to do with Jesus, but rather are pagan fertility symbols that Rome instituted into the belief system when they mixed Jesus with pagan beliefs to better sell it to the people, I'm wondering why Christians are so upset about it?

I mean.......................bunnies and eggs had NOTHING to do with what was happening when Christ was crucified, because Jesus was in Jerusalem to celebrate Passover (as any good observant Jew would do).

Nothing about a sunrise service, eggs, bunnies or other fertility symbols, it's something made up by the Romans to sell Christianity.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 27, 2013)

They are gonna do a purge against the christians.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 27, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *School Bans the Word Easter*
> 
> Tuesday, March 26, 2013
> 
> ...



The subculture that is destroying this county

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o0Kc3iHr6xg]Crazy For God - Insane Christian Religious Right Thinks Obama Is The Anti-Christ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *School Bans the Word Easter*
> ...



No one believes Obama is the anti-christ, Polkow.  He is too stupid to be the one.  There is absolutely no way and we know it.  lol...  As for what is destroying this "county"?  Its your commie pal in the oval office who told the world he had been to all 57 States of America.  You two ought to get together.  You make quite a team.  lol.  - Jeremiah


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> xXx WARNING xXx morbid picture of what progressive/liberals did to poor Easter Bunny HERE
> 
> 
> *Bill O'Reilly: Christian Tradition Under Attack as Schools Ban 'Easter'*
> ...



Uh, Daily Kos: Pagan roots of Easter


Let's not fool ourselves into thinking that Easter bunnies and eggs have anything to do with Christianity. ahem.


----------



## NoNukes (Mar 27, 2013)

waltky said:


> Granny says Jesus comin' back soon an' he gonna get `em fer dat...
> 
> *Egyptian mosque turned into house of torture for Christians after Muslim Brotherhood protest*
> _March 26, 2013 > Islamic hard-liners stormed a mosque in suburban Cairo, turning it into torture chamber for Christians who had been demonstrating against the ruling Muslim Brotherhood in the latest case of violent persecution that experts fear will only get worse._
> ...



We are still waiting for his return.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> t_polkow said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...




LOL No wonder you bible thumping loons are marginalized and laughed at.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.



Just to be clear, Marc, there won't be any communists in heaven.  You can choose to serve God or you can choose to serve satan but you cannot serve both of them.  Communism is the devils religion.  Follow it and you are following him...........straight down to hell. 

Isn't it interesting how communists always claim to be atheists yet they are most known for torturing christians in their communist prisons until they can either force them to deny Christ ( who they claim doesn't exist ) or die?  What effort the communist puts into fighting against a God who they claim doesn't exist.  Doesn't make sense does it?  Why do they rape nuns in their prison cells?  Why do they force Muslims to sit on their Korans with a bare bottom in those prison cells ( all of this has been witnessed by christians and more ) why do they force priests to give a black mass to satan with an inverted cross when they claim even the devil doesn't exist?  Could it be because they are liars?  Yes.  It could and it is the reason.   Communists are the avowed enemies of G-d of Israel.  The despise the G-d of the Torah and wish to cast him down from his throne.  Marx said so, right?  Bet he'd like another chance about now!  Hell is hot you know...  

- Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Does it surprise Muslims to learn their own people were in prison along with the Christians, Jews and even communists?  It is true.  They are still in prisons run by communists today.  Look up stories of communists torturing religious persons of every religion on earth.  Their goal?  To torture you into denying your God so that you cannot go to heaven.  As one communist told Richard Wurmbrand while torturing him, we communists do not want to kill you christians and send you to your God!  We want to torture you until you deny your God and then we can send you to hell instead!  Oh yes.  These communists know exactly who it is they are serving.  They serve satan and have earned their true religious title , "Satanists"..  communism is a religion.  It is the religion of hell.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Rozman (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder what world reaction would have been if a teacher
had students stomp on the name or image of the prophet Muhammad?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

These marxist teachers / professors are first and foremost cowards until they have the upper hand and as of this writing they don't have it yet when it comes to Islam & their 1.2 billion followers.  That is what the arab spring is for and the Iranian mullahs were the last ones it seems to get the memo. 

For now the communist plan is exactly as Zhirinovsky said it would be..  use the arabs / persians to help assist them in their imperialistic ambitions - then Russia gets the ME and the Muslims get paradise which is as Zhirinovsky said, a win - win proposition.   The Russians won't turn on the Iranians & ME muslims until they are upon the mountains of Jerusalem together ( invading Israel ) and then they will turn on them and wipe them out. 

 Once they have served their purpose they are not needed anymore according to Zhirinovsky.  Besides, he thinks he is doing them a favor ( sending them to Allah ).  For anyone who thinks Putin is the one to lead the islamic army against Israel they are dreaming.  Zhirinovsky will get rid of Putin before he will allow him to take what he believes is rightfully his destiny and his place.  Read Final March to the South.  Mad Vlad's book.       - Jeremiah


----------



## Sallow (Mar 27, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that eggs and rabbits have nothing to do with Jesus, but rather are pagan fertility symbols that Rome instituted into the belief system when they mixed Jesus with pagan beliefs to better sell it to the people, I'm wondering why Christians are so upset about it?
> 
> I mean.......................bunnies and eggs had NOTHING to do with what was happening when Christ was crucified, because Jesus was in Jerusalem to celebrate Passover (as any good observant Jew would do).
> 
> Nothing about a sunrise service, eggs, bunnies or other fertility symbols, it's something made up by the Romans to sell Christianity.



Well yeah.

Same with Holly, Mistletoe and Christmas trees.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...



Jeebus is pretty much a commie.


----------



## editec (Mar 27, 2013)

> Bill O'reilly: Christianity under attack



He is absolutely right.

And people like him ARE the very people who attack CHRISTIAN VALUES.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...



Communism has zero to do with religion or atheism.  Or for that matter any kind of foreign policies.  It has a lot more to do with the Old Testament (Acts), so depending on what you define as "devil"...

*Commun*ism has to do with *commun*ity, as opposed to individualism.  That's why the word is based on the same root.  So considering humans are social animals who live in _communities _in their natural order, communism cannot be a "devil's religion".  It's not a religion at all.

The devil's religion, if there is such a thing, would be Ignorance.  Something tells me you're pretty highly placed in it.  And thus we return to the topic of Bull O'Reilly, high priest of the "war on Christmas".  It's his sacrament to score ratings from the intellectually unwashed masses.

Now he's branched out to a pagan fertility rite.  Ratings must be slumping again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

editec said:


> > Bill O'reilly: Christianity under attack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Newsflash for you:  O'Reilly is not a christian. - J.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Communism is most definitely a religion.  It has sacraments, a bible, a congregation, a doctrine, an inner circle called hell, .........and their god?  Satan.   It's all there.  Open your eyes.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...



LOL Little jebus gate keeper in christer heaven!! LOL


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Wrong on all counts with the possible exception of 'doctrine' as in policy.  Sociopolitical philosophies are not religions.  However if Ignorance is, you just might be the fucking pope.

And by the way Roman Catholics -- like O'Reilly-- are by definition Christian, your Ignorancy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Yes, you certainly had to make a point of letting me know you were Jewish though, didn't you Polkow?   Don't worry.  I'll put in a good word ( prayer ) for you because you surely need it selling out on the land Abraham was given by G-d of Torah.  You're in big trouble buddy.   Tsk....tsk.... tsk...  - J. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wrong again.  One must be born again to enter the Kingdom of Heaven.  O'Reilly openly admits he is not ( while I do personally know of several born again catholics ) and therein is not a Christian.  John Gotti was Catholic too.  So what?!   As to the matter of Communism being a religion I disagree.  It most certainly is and should be classified as such in the USA.  imo.   - J.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Does it surprise Muslims to learn their own people were in prison along with the Christians, Jews and even communists?  It is true.  They are still in prisons run by communists today.  Look up stories of communists torturing religious persons of every religion on earth.  Their goal?  To torture you into denying your God so that you cannot go to heaven.  As one communist told Richard Wurmbrand while torturing him, we communists do not want to kill you christians and send you to your God!  We want to torture you until you deny your God and then we can send you to hell instead!  Oh yes.  These communists know exactly who it is they are serving.  They serve satan and have earned their true religious title , "Satanists"..  communism is a religion.  It is the religion of hell.  - Jeremiah




LOL 

This ex religious fundy nutter has it right! The christian SUB culture of nutters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o0Kc3iHr6xg]Crazy For God - Insane Christian Religious Right Thinks Obama Is The Anti-Christ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.  You obviously lost this round, Polkow.   Better luck next time.........

-Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Polkow, isn't it interesting how the Jews and evangelicals are becoming closer and closer while communists such as yourself have been alienated from your own people and your own roots - Israel? 

 That is the opinion of my Jewish friends about people such as yourself.  They see you as the ultimate traitor to them and to Israel.  Must be hell being you.    - Jeremiah


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 27, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that eggs and rabbits have nothing to do with Jesus, but rather are pagan fertility symbols that Rome instituted into the belief system when they mixed Jesus with pagan beliefs to better sell it to the people, I'm wondering why Christians are so upset about it?
> 
> I mean.......................bunnies and eggs had NOTHING to do with what was happening when Christ was crucified, because Jesus was in Jerusalem to celebrate Passover (as any good observant Jew would do).
> 
> Nothing about a sunrise service, eggs, bunnies or other fertility symbols, it's something made up by the Romans to sell Christianity.



Come on man, the bunnies and eggs are fun for kids. I had a blast at my easter egg hunts.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Totally agree with you.  Easter egg hunting is lots of fun and Jesus surely enjoys watching all of those children celebrating his resurrection by having fun.  Nothing wrong with it at all.  Amazing how religious folks get on these subjects - while being totally anti - God the rest of the year.  Total hypocrites.  They need to get a life.  I'ts EASTER, folks.  Get over it!  

-Jeremiah


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Bzzzzzzzt.  The "born again" bullshit exists only in your tiny little bubble.  Catholicism is Christian, which I know from experience.  It's not exactly a secret; it's the _original _Christianism.  Not a secret, that is, except to the adherents of the church of Ignoranus Maximus such as yourself, Your Ignornancy.

As for communism....
*re·li·gion*  (r-ljn)
n.
1.a. Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe.
b. A personal or institutionalized system grounded in such belief and worship.
2. The life or condition of a person in a religious order.
3. A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader.
4. A cause, principle, or activity pursued with zeal or conscientious devotion. -- Free Online Dic

Nnnnnnope.  Doesn't qualify.  You lose.
I understand losing the point is actually the goal of Ignoramusism.  Well done.  You're on your way to that nebulous afterlife known as Ignoramutory.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 27, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that eggs and rabbits have nothing to do with Jesus, but rather are pagan fertility symbols that Rome instituted into the belief system when they mixed Jesus with pagan beliefs to better sell it to the people, I'm wondering why Christians are so upset about it?
> 
> I mean.......................bunnies and eggs had NOTHING to do with what was happening when Christ was crucified, because Jesus was in Jerusalem to celebrate Passover (as any good observant Jew would do).
> 
> Nothing about a sunrise service, eggs, bunnies or other fertility symbols, it's something made up by the Romans to sell Christianity.



It had nothing to do with Rome.
The Roman Empire fell in 476 AD
The first mention of a Hare that brings eggs was in 1682 AD
It's an Alsace tradition not Roman.
In medieval times they thought that the Hare was a hermaphrodite and was associated with the virgin birth.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...




How utterly ignorant can one be, Israel has a big communist party and Israel was founded on a socialist model. 

Please refrain for insinuating your religion into things you cannot understand, one day the Palestinians and Israelis will come to agreement on the two state solution (The sooner the better). And you end times asshattery will come to an end

You talk about Israel as if its a christer country. Hint, they/we laugh at you fundy christer nitwits there too just like we do here and they are getting very weary you people trying to push your nutter religion there also. I have Duel citizenship American and Israeli.(as any Jew will get on making a visit to Israel and asking for it) also a large part of Israel consider themselves atheists  Yes Atheists! I know it maybe too much for christers to grasp but you can be part of the Jewish community and be an atheist.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that eggs and rabbits have nothing to do with Jesus, but rather are pagan fertility symbols that Rome instituted into the belief system when they mixed Jesus with pagan beliefs to better sell it to the people, I'm wondering why Christians are so upset about it?
> ...



Nobody said it ain't fun; he just said it's not religious, which seems to be O'Liarly's pretense.

After all if it were religious it wouldn't be any fun.  That's why the church co-opted it into the already-existing pagan traditions.  As they did with the Winter Solstice ("Christmas"), Lammas ("Feast of the Assumption), Lupercalia (the mythical "St. Valentine") and Hallowe'en ("All Souls Day" -- some of these sold better than others).  Easter also served to piggyback the popularity of Passover (he said with shameless alliteration).

Easter is the one that's probably retained the most of its pagan artifacts versus the pseudoreligious repavement.  What O'Liarly's apparently trying to do is bring that repavement to the foreground in spite of the visceral pagan roots of its origins.  Which in a way puts him behind the Council of Nicea (just a short 1700 years ago) that first decided to piggyback religious propaganda onto an existing tradition related to the beginning of Spring and the resurrection of Dionysus/Osiris.

So in a way Bill's about 1700 years behind his own church.  Kind of a throw-back.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wrong again.  According to the Bible Romans 10:8 and  John 3: 16 I am right and you are wrong.  But we already knew that.  Let's move on here.....  I was born into a Roman Catholic family - there is nothing you can tell me that is new about Catholicism.. it  isn't my first rodeo on the subject of communism either.  I have the research of Richard Wurmbrand founder of VOM who spent over 17 years in a communist prison and wrote a book first hand about their boasts in their god - satan vs. our God - Jesus.  So there's that.  Furthermore, there are the documents and records recorded first hand accounts of Karl Marx, his satanic poetry, correspondence between he and Engels, his own son addressed him as a high priest of satanism.  It's an old religion under a different name.  Commmunism is pure satanism.  ........so there is no mystery to solve here, Sherlock.  

-Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



How utterly ignorant can you be?  Israel wasn't founded on Hess's version of zionism ( Karl Marx spiritual father - a satanist ) don't know where you got that from, Polkow. Someone has been filling your head with lies.  Furthermore, the Jews walked away from socialism when the soviets began siding with Iranians and it has been going down hill fast for you guys ever since... J Street is even losing its clout and becoming nothing but a joke.... The Israelis see clearly the evangelicals are a strong support system for Israel and promote their best interests at every opportunity.  We even purchase made in Israel to support their economy over our own, Polkow.  You have no idea how powerful the evangelical lobby is for Israel and they are ever so grateful for the friendship - as seen by their growing suspicion of Obama's motives and agenda - and their huge voter turnout for Romney this last time.  Those are the facts.  Most of my Jewish friends are atheists and they are also very supportive of Israel.  Unlike you!  So get with it and knock off the nonsense.  -Jeremiah


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Even wronger; we "know" no such drivel.  Nothing, neither in Romans 10:8 nor John 3:16, has anything to do with defining what "religion" is.  Nor AFAIK anywhere in the Bible.  Not even remotely close.



Jeremiah said:


> Let's move on here.....



Because you're sinking like the Titanic...



Jeremiah said:


> I was born into a Roman Catholic family - there is nothing you can tell me that is new about Catholicism..



Then you should have known better from the start.  Which tells me your ignorance is not accidental but deliberate.



Jeremiah said:


> it  isn't my first rodeo on the subject of communism either.



Then you're arrested in a stage where it was the first, because you're astoundingly ignorant on the topic, as we'll demonstrate presently.  Usually when we do these things we learn something; that seems to be a sin in la Iglésia Ignorámia.



Jeremiah said:


> I have the research of Richard Wurmbrand founder of VOM who spent over 17 years in a communist prison and wrote a book first hand about their boasts in their god - satan vs. our God - Jesus.  So there's that.



Is there really. 

First thing, what the hell is a 'communist prison'?  Is that a jail cell where the entire community serves as the warden?  Communism has nothing to do with prisons, any more than it has to to with religion.  It's a socioeconomic system. Socioeconomic systems don't run prisons.  Governments do that.

Second thing: "Satan", if such a thing exists, is the invention of a Christianist propagandist bent on dividing the world into a simplistic dichotomy of "good versus evil".  To paraphrase Voltaire, where Satan does not exist it is necessary for Christianism to invent him.  It's a marketing tool, generically known as fearmongering.  And it has nothing to do with communism, since communism is not a religion and has no deities.



Jeremiah said:


> Furthermore, there are the documents and records recorded first hand accounts of Karl Marx, his satanic poetry, correspondence between he and Engels, his own son addressed him as a high priest of satanism.  It's an old religion under a different name.  Commmunism is pure satanism.  ........so there is no mystery to solve here, Sherlock.
> 
> -Jeremiah



"Satanic poetry" huh?   You should prolly not dabble in analyzing philosophers when you don't even know that Catholicism is a Christian religion.  It's way over your head.  Marx was an atheist by the time he wrote on communism, and atheists by definition have no "Satan".

Marx didn't invent communism anyway; it's far older than that.  I doubt you have any idea what we're talking about.  Want to see some _actual _communists?  Here ya go.  Their religion, if you're interested, is Christian.  Quite strongly.  And I know this from direct experience too.  And they've been doing this for about five hundred years.

"Sherlock"...


----------



## whitehall (Mar 27, 2013)

American progressives make a big show of demonstrating their tolerance for every culture and religion except Christianity. We have some nut case local politicians in NY outlawing the use of the word Easter and substituting "spring egg hunt". Kids can be expelled for carrying a Bible in school but the Koran is a mandatory subject and little American girls are either forced or "encouraged" to see what it is like to wear a burhka. You can't enjoy a 200 year tradition of a Christmas tree or a Manger scene on public property or risk a costly law suit sponsored by the ironically named ACLU but the hypocrite politicians make a big show of a gigantic Christmas tree in Washington.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Maybe not but it has everything to do with defining who a Christian is and according to scripture?  I'm right and you're wrong.  No big surprises here.  The rest of your arguement is pure nonsense or irrelevant.  Take your pick.  Today's your day.  lol.  - J.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 27, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.


 No they aren't.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh and go buy yourself a copy of Marx & Satan by Richard Wurmbrand and read first hand the account of Marx, Engels and his involvment with satanism.  You obviously do not have a clue.  Google it, genius.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 27, 2013)

Dante said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...


 No it isn't.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Oh and go buy yourself a copy of Marx & Satan by Richard Wurmbrand and read first hand the account of Marx, Engels and his involvment with satanism.  You obviously do not have a clue.  Google it, genius.



Umm... I'm not interested.  I don't even believe in the existence of  "Satan", or for that matter "Satanism".  I'm a bit too old for the monsters-under-the-bed charade. 

This thread isn't about communism or "Satan" anyway.  Unless you consider Bill O'Reilly -- or the Easter Bunny-- to be Satan.  




Jeremiah said:


> Maybe not but it has everything to do with defining who a Christian is and according to scripture?  I'm right and you're wrong.  No big surprises here.  The rest of your arguement is pure nonsense or irrelevant.  Take your pick.  Today's your day.  lol.  - J.



My "pick" would be that simple gainsaying "I'm right and you're wrong" makes no point.  You are clearly out of your league.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 27, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Christian Organizations Under Attack on U.S. Campuses*​
> Tuesday, March 26, 2013
> 
> 
> ...


So the state of New York schools are banning using the word "Easter" from Easter celebrations to appease people who took out the World Trade Center from feeling bad about themselves? 

And they're throwing American ancestors who left Europe to escape Christian persecution under the bus for fighting the Revolutionary War to rid the usurpers of American's Christian laborers? 

Now we'll all have to go back to school in Europe to remember how to oppress people who practice Christianity (again) so we can fit in with the One-Worlders whose plot it is to subjugate the American Constitution so it will be easier to throw America under the bus when the agents of chaos are finished with us. And they're making sure we consider ourselves the ring-leaders of banning Christian traditions from society. 

God they still think they're smarter than us.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 27, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Considering that eggs and rabbits have nothing to do with Jesus, but rather are pagan fertility symbols that Rome instituted into the belief system when they mixed Jesus with pagan beliefs to better sell it to the people, I'm wondering why Christians are so upset about it?
> 
> I mean.......................bunnies and eggs had NOTHING to do with what was happening when Christ was crucified, because Jesus was in Jerusalem to celebrate Passover (as any good observant Jew would do).
> 
> Nothing about a sunrise service, eggs, bunnies or other fertility symbols, it's something made up by the Romans to sell Christianity.


 Sorry, ABikerSailor, but God made the eggs and rabbits long before pagans were on the scene to steal his glory.

Your argument is a house of cards.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 27, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny says Jesus comin' back soon an' he gonna get `em fer dat...
> ...


 Well, some of us aren't, because he lives within our hearts.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

peach174 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that eggs and rabbits have nothing to do with Jesus, but rather are pagan fertility symbols that Rome instituted into the belief system when they mixed Jesus with pagan beliefs to better sell it to the people, I'm wondering why Christians are so upset about it?
> ...



I think your dates are off, Peach.  You refer to von Frankenau's _De ovis paschalibus_ but that work merely describes an already-ancient symbol.  The hare as fertility symbol goes back to prolly well before Rome and certainly predates Christianity.  The moon-hare as fertility symbol was associated with the Saxon fertility goddess _Eostre_ (from which the name _Easter _comes).  The ancient Celts said this hare appeared on the surface of the full moon that dated the occasion.  Hare hunts were held in medieval England on Easter day by the local mayor and aldermen.

Demonstration that the hare-as-fertility/resurrection symbol predated Christianity:
The hare was a popular motif in medieval church art. In ancient times it was widely believed (as by Pliny, Plutarch, Philostratus and Aelian) that the hare was a hermaphrodite.[3][4][5] The idea that a hare could reproduce without loss of virginity led to an association with the Virgin Mary, with hares sometimes occurring in illuminated manuscripts and Northern European paintings of the Virgin and Christ Child. It may also have been associated with the Holy Trinity, as in the three hares motif,[3][6] representing the "One in Three and Three in One" of which the triangle or three interlocking shapes such as rings are common symbols. In England, this motif usually appears in a prominent place in the church, such as the central rib of the chancel roof, or on a central rib of the nave. This suggests that the symbol held significance to the church, and casts doubt on the theory that they may have been masons' or carpenters' signature marks.[7] -- Wiki on rabbits and hares

Eggs too were an ancient symbol, and even connected to the hare, which in Germany laid eggs (always a symbol of fertility, rebirth and Spring) for good children.  Persians would present each other with painted eggs, and Russians would lay red-dyed eggs on graves as a resurrection charm. (Red of course being the colour of life recalling the direct fertility symbol of menstrual blood, which is why women paint their fingernails that colour... but we digress)

The fertility goddess Eostre ("Easter") was a northern form of the even more ancient middle eastern deity _Astarte_, whose worship goes back to the Bronze Age and was one of the archtypes that serves as a basis for the "Virgin Mary", with her sacred drama known to have been performed every December 25th in Syria and Egypt, where a solar god (the sun) was born from the celestial Virgin (an allegory for the winter equinox and beginning of growing daylight).

"No doubt the Virgin who thus conceived and bore a son on the twenty-fifth of December was the great Oriental goddess whom the Semites called the Heavenly Virgin or simply the Heavenly Goddess; in Semitic lands she was a form of Astarte." -- Sir James Frazier, _The Golden Bough_

So that's where Easter Bunnies come from


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Dante Fevah, IT lives!


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Mar 27, 2013)

> Oh and go buy yourself a copy of Marx & Satan by Richard Wurmbrand and read first hand the account of Marx, Engels and his involvment with satanism. You obviously do not have a clue. Google it, genius.



Um, despite whatever crackpot's tome you "read", atheists do not acknowledge the existence of god nor satan.  Neither exist.  I should know... I'm an atheist.  Moron.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 27, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.



O'Reilly plays the bottom feeders for ratings and they take the chum all the time


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > Oh and go buy yourself a copy of Marx & Satan by Richard Wurmbrand and read first hand the account of Marx, Engels and his involvment with satanism. You obviously do not have a clue. Google it, genius.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, despite whatever crackpot's tome you "read", atheists do not acnowledge the existence of god nor satan.  Neither exist.  I should know... I'm an atheist.  Moron.




Never claimed you were. I said Marx was a believer in satan and a believer in G-d ( although his avowed enemy )  Read Wurmbrands book before you condemn it.  That would be a good start for making a sound decision.  Examine the facts first.  A novel idea for you probably.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

Again..... what does Karl Freaking Marx have to do with Easter and Bull O'Reilly?


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 27, 2013)

Insane thing xtains say to Atheists: 

Atheists really do believe in God

A variation of this would be, "You're just pretending God doesn't exist!" This statement is usually followed by "You just don't want to be held accountable for your sins!"

That accusation is not very well thought out. If I really did believe in a god then I would be afraid of Hell and would be doing everything I could to avoid going there. I recognize that being an atheist wouldn't absolve me of anything and I would just be putting myself in danger of Hell-fire.

Why do you hate God?

This is a twist on the previous remark and is equally daft. Atheists do not hate God because they do not even accept his existence. How do you hate an imaginary figure? Atheists simply reject the idea of a supernatural Supreme Being because they do not find sufficient evidence to do so. Period.

Atheists do not believe in god as much as they do not believe in telemarketing scams, tabloid news, amulets, superstition, folklore, etc. They might hate and detest the people propagating such lies as they detest the institutions that promote god  but let me repeat  they do not hate God.

Do you believe in Satan?

Yes, there are evangelicals who are that stupid. Atheism is simply the denial of an imaginary arbiter in the sky many call god. It doesn't presuppose anything else. Besides, the majority of atheists deny any form of supernaturalism and that includes the fictional devil. Why would atheists believe in or worship Satan, for goodness sake? God, angels, satan and all that crap are the same thing  just crap.


One of the most insane remarks. Ever.

Have you ever read the bible?



Most atheists know the bible more than any evangelical would ever be  Ive known many evangelicals who dont know anything about the history of their own religion, their denominations, their creeds, how and when the bible was written, etc. Some even think that the bible Jesus read was the King James Version!!

The fact that atheists are who they are proves that most of them have undergone periods of study and research into the religions and found them wanting. Many have studied the bible and realized it is just religious fiction.

Prove there isnt a god.

Wow.thats a reason to believe something.  I cant prove Smurfs dont live on Saturn.  That gives me exactly zero reasons to think that they might.  It works the same for a god.  The logic of it all doesnt change just because of the possible conclusions.

If God  isnt real, there is no point to life.  Why not commit sucide?

Im guessing their life must REALLY suck at this point.  I mean they have to make up a reason to live it.  Personally I enjoy the heck out of my life..with no invisible friends.


If there is no God how did we get here / how does this or that happen?

Errhow dumb do you have to be to think that not knowing something equals a magical guy living in the sky had to have done it?  Seriously, thats what you are saying. Im pretty sure my cat would pick up the hole in that logic.  Stumping science on any question does nothing at all to show there is a god.  Anything science has found the real answer to never needed magic.  There is no reason to think any of the others will either.  If you want to show there is a god, you need the evidence yourself/

 If you dont believe in God, why do you talk about him / work against him?

Its not your imaginary friend we have issues with.  He doesn't pass laws that impinge on other peoples freedom.  This is a case of them not realizing that Christians are the problem.  And thats all it is. 


Evolution is only a theory.

Wellso is General Relativity that covers gravity.  There are statements from the National Academy of Science, and any other scientific organization you want to name that state evolution is a fact.  Playing silly games because you dont understand what a theory is in science is goofy.  And if there were a group that would make the declaration that it is now a fact, that body is already on record saying exactly that.  The AASs statement points out that it is more solid than any description of gravity, and thats very much true if you really understand.

 Ill pray for you.

Enough said. Please carry on your schizophrenic conversation with your imaginary friend and stop bothering me.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 27, 2013)

Pogo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




I was referring to Christianity, which is what this thread is about.
Not when the hare started as a fertility symbol in pagan religion.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

whitehall said:


> American progressives make a big show of demonstrating their tolerance for every culture and religion except Christianity. We have some nut case local politicians in NY outlawing the use of the word Easter and substituting "spring egg hunt". Kids can be expelled for carrying a Bible in school but the Koran is a mandatory subject and little American girls are either forced or "encouraged" to see what it is like to wear a burhka. *You can't enjoy a 200 year tradition of a Christmas tree* or a Manger scene on public property or risk a costly law suit sponsored by the ironically named ACLU but the hypocrite politicians make a big show of a gigantic Christmas tree in Washington.




No you can't, because the tradition is a lot older than that.  Again it goes back to Rome and the sacred _pinea silva_ (pine groves) from which the dendrophori (tree-bearers) would harvest one to bring in a procession to the sanctuary to be decorated.  This practice was more associated with _Arbor Intrat_, the spring equinox (and thus closer to Easter) but the association of evergreens with both the winter solstice and spring equinox is evident (and includes holly and mistletoe).  Decorating trees for winter solstice was practiced at least 500 years ago in Baltic Europe (Livonia) and was so pagan that the celebration of Christmas itself was actually illegal in early Massachusetts.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Well, you said "The first mention of a Hare that brings eggs was in 1682 AD-- It's an Alsace tradition not Roman."  You are correct that it's not Roman originally -- it's older.  So I don't agree that the first observance was 1682; we have history far earlier than that, and it didn't come from Alsace.

Just giving the whole picture here.

I thought the topic was Bill O'Reilly.  Isn't that why it's in "Media"?


----------



## peach174 (Mar 27, 2013)

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > American progressives make a big show of demonstrating their tolerance for every culture and religion except Christianity. We have some nut case local politicians in NY outlawing the use of the word Easter and substituting "spring egg hunt". Kids can be expelled for carrying a Bible in school but the Koran is a mandatory subject and little American girls are either forced or "encouraged" to see what it is like to wear a burhka. *You can't enjoy a 200 year tradition of a Christmas tree* or a Manger scene on public property or risk a costly law suit sponsored by the ironically named ACLU but the hypocrite politicians make a big show of a gigantic Christmas tree in Washington.
> ...




In 1659, a law was passed by the General Court of Massachusetts Bay Colony requiring a five-shilling fine from anyone caught "observing any such day as Christmas or the like, either by forbearing of labor, feasting, or any other way." Christmas Day was deemed by the Puritans to be a time of seasonal excess with no Biblical authority. The law was repealed in 1681 along with several other laws, under pressure from the government in London. It was not until 1856 that Christmas Day became a state holiday in Massachusetts.
It was a very short law, forced by the British Moniarchy for it to be observed again.

God is the Creator of everything.
Pagan worship, worships the objects that he created.
God made the Sun, the Sun is not a God.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



That depends on where you're standing in time and space.  For our ancient forebears, and indeed for most of human history, the sun was/is very much a god.

Just to clarify something, pagans don't "worship" objects.  That would be idolatry, and there's plenty of that to go around for pagans, Christians, Jews and almost everybody on the planet who doesn't live in a cave and subsist on nuts and berries.

Pagans venerate spirits or if you like, energies of the cosmos.  Indeed that's how we *get *the ornaments of Christmas trees and Easter eggs and bunnies -- they're all symbols of the Spirit-energies of the Cosmos.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Mar 27, 2013)

> never claimed you were. I said marx was a believer in satan and a believer in g-d ( although his avowed enemy ) read wurmbrands book before you condemn it. That would be a good start for making a sound decision. Examine the facts first. A novel idea for you probably.



Karl Marx was an atheist, you dingbat.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

Polkow, insults will get you nowhere.  I am immune to them.  Answer the evidence presented or forget it. 

-Jeremiah

p.s.   Imagine that you could one day be dependent on the kindness of Christians for your surival and know that we have met your kind before and love you in spite of your pig headed stubborn ignorance.  You'll be remembering those words one day.  Just know in advance we forgive you and would never refuse to rescue a Jew.  Even an exceptionally stupid one like you!   - Jeremiah


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

I see the Jerm has turned to the tactic of Thread Death by Asphyxiation.  Can't deal with the topic, bury it in a torrent of verbal diarrhea.  We've come from Bill O'Reilly and Easter, to Karl Marx, and now on to Hitler.

No wonder we can't get good hallucinogenics any more.  Jermy's hogging them all.



Jeremiah said:


> Polkow, insults will get you nowhere.  I am immune to them.  Answer the evidence presented or forget it.
> 
> -Jeremiah



Think I'll go with the rest of the world and take "forget it" for 200, Alex.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 27, 2013)

No hallucinations here, Pogo.    If the jackboot fits, put it on.  Read the article and be amazed at the similarities between Marx and Hitler ( both occultists ) both haters of God and Christianity ( see quotes ) both made war on christian holidays and here comes Obama doing the very same thing.  It is a blueprint straight out of Hitlers book.  Examine the hate language from haters such as yourself and your liberal comrades......... I'm merely pointing out Hitler did it before Obama. - J.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> No hallucinations here, Pogo.    If the jackboot fits, put it on.  Read the article and be amazed at the similarities between Marx and Hitler ( both occultists ) both haters of God and Christianity ( see quotes ) both made war on christian holidays and here comes Obama doing the very same thing.  It is a blueprint straight out of Hitlers book.  Examine the hate language from haters such as yourself and your liberal comrades......... I'm merely pointing out Hitler did it before Obama. - J.



-- you do realize the entire internet world is laughing hysterically at you, do you not?
Is that what you want?



Here's a short-but-growing list of topics that are *not *part of this thread:

communism
Karl Marx
Adolf Hitler
Barack Obama
(to be, no doubt, continued)


----------



## hoosier88 (Mar 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...




(My bold)

There aren't any brain cells left?  (Well, he does "work" for Fox ...)

Or they aren't under attack?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 28, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's under attack are what's left of O'Riled Up's brain cells.
> ...



And here you are...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 28, 2013)

poet said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > xXx WARNING xXx morbid picture of what progressive/liberals did to poor Easter Bunny HERE
> ...



Early Christianity developed in an era of the *Roman Empire *during which many religions were practiced, that are, due to the lack of a better term, labeled *paganism*. Paganism, in spite of its etymological meaning of rural, has a number of distinct meanings.

The pic is there to show how violent the left has become to the poor little bunny...


----------



## poet (Mar 28, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



No doubt, you're stocked to the rafters with Cadbury chocolate and cream eggs.


----------



## editec (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > > Bill O'reilly: Christianity under attack
> ...



That's rather obvious, Jer.

He clearly worships  MAMMON.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 28, 2013)

this stupid crap again? Some sorts never change

"The National Government will regard it as its first and foremost duty to revive in the nation the spirit of unity and co-operation. It will preserve and defend those basic principles on which our nation has been built. It regards Christianity as the foundation of our national morality, and the family as the basis of national life"
-- *Adolf Hitler*; from national proclamation (Feb. 1, 1933)


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 29, 2013)

editec said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



IT looks like obongo...


----------



## tooAlive (Mar 29, 2013)

t_polkow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *School Bans the Word Easter*
> ...



I find it ironic that you point the finger at Christians for "destroying" things, when you have a Che Guevara avatar.


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 29, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Polkow, insults will get you nowhere.  I am immune to them.  Answer the evidence presented or forget it.
> 
> -Jeremiah
> 
> p.s.   Imagine that you could one day be dependent on the kindness of Christians for your surival and know that we have met your kind before and love you in spite of your pig headed stubborn ignorance.  You'll be remembering those words one day.  Just know in advance we forgive you and would never refuse to rescue a Jew.  Even an exceptionally stupid one like you!   - Jeremiah



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o0Kc3iHr6xg#]Crazy For God - Insane Christian Religious Right Thinks Obama Is The Anti-Christ! - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## wihosa (Mar 31, 2013)

Omnipotent and all powerful god needs Bill O Reilly to defend his religion?

You really need faith to believe that!


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 31, 2013)

I am not Christian, however, I assume I'll be fighting side by side with them against tyranny.


----------



## wihosa (Mar 31, 2013)

True tyranny is mind control. Don't question, just believe. Have faith.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 31, 2013)

I believe in god, but don't follow religion.  Religion is the tool used to control people who have faith.


----------



## wihosa (Mar 31, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> I believe in god, but don't follow religion.  Religion is the tool used to control people who have faith.



Very true. Why do you believe there is a god?

For the record, I'm agnostic. Simply said I don't know.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 31, 2013)

I try to be more like nothingness.  Can you image?  

The most powerful thing in the universe is the space between us.  For example, a house is nothing without space.  You need rooms, hallways, doorways, etc.   Without the space between things, nothing could exist.


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 31, 2013)

The highest truth cannot be put into words, therefore, the greatest teacher has nothing to say.  They simply give themselves in service and never worry.


----------



## wihosa (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like mumbo jumbo to me. 

You believe in god for the same reason as everyone who believes, because you want to.

I'm not saying you shouldn't, just that there is no proof, in fact no evidence for a god, so believing in god is a choice one makes.

Personally I need a rational reason to believe something. I have a science based belief system not a myth based belief system.

But I am agnostic which is to say, I simply don't know. I don't believe there is a god. I don't believe there is no god.

When I die, I'll find out...or not.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


 one of Obamas Idols states differently .Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 1, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> I am not Christian, however, I assume I'll be fighting side by side with them against tyranny.




    You're on the right side.  Glad to have ya.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 1, 2013)

yidnar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Alinsky was a satanist also.  He dedicated his book, "Rules for Radicals" to Lucifer ( the devil )   Why did Alinsky dedicate his book to Lucifer?  Well, in the dedication he says that Lucifer was the first radical to win a kingdom.  Imagine the stupidity of that statement.  Satan was the first radical to win a kingdom called hell so that is Alinsky's hero?  Really?!  Satan doesn't own hell.  That is a temporary situation because at the end of this age he is going to be bound by a chain and thrown in the pit.  Hardly a ruler over Hell by any stretch of the imagination.  A  captive?  Yes!!  10,000 times over!   Here is some good advice for communist satanists who think lifting up satan is a good idea.  First read the bible from cover to cover.  The bible says God won.  The battle isn't even a battle because lucifers fate has been sealed.  He is doomed.  Now who cares to join him down there?  - Jeremiah


----------



## yidnar (Apr 1, 2013)

yidnar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 i find it somewhat telling that your dear leader was greatly influenced by a book that was dedicated to the devil !!


----------



## yidnar (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 the thing that i find alarming is that Obama stated that he was greatly influenced by the Author and his writings !!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 1, 2013)

LoudMcCloud - One day when I was writing on this board it dawned on me that many people on this board who are against communism / against the evil that is bearing down on America - yet make no profession of faith?  That God already knows who all of you are and his intention is to save you guys - you are not goats in other words - you are the lost sheep he left the 99 for.  It doesn't matter to me where your faith is right now, that can change on a dime.  The important thing is there is no question in my mind that God sees your hearts and he is going to bless you for it.  The greatest obstacle between God and man is religion.  Religion is nothing.  It is about relationship.   Not rituals.  People caught up in rituals are striving.  There isn't any reason to strive, Jesus finished striving for us at the cross.  You couldn't be more pleasing to God than you are right now.  He loves you just as you are.  You are precious in His sight and no one elses opinion matters.  

-Jeremiah


----------



## wihosa (Apr 1, 2013)

President Obama idolizes Saul Alinsky? What orifice did you pull that from?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 1, 2013)

Great point, Yidnar.  Expect the Obamites to go into hiding now. - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 1, 2013)

wihosa said:


> President Obama idolizes Saul Alinsky? What orifice did you pull that from?



Obamas mouth.


----------



## editec (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, please, do spare us this blather...

everything that Bill O'Reilly stands for is an attack on Christian values.


----------



## wihosa (Apr 1, 2013)

Clapping hands don't make it so.
You right wingers are consumed by hatred, is that gods way?


----------



## yidnar (Apr 1, 2013)

wihosa said:


> Clapping hands don't make it so.
> You right wingers are consumed by hatred, is that gods way?


did or did not Obama say he was influenced by Rules for Radicals ??did he not say it was one of his playbooks for community organizing ??


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



--- aaand right back to "Satanism".  Ho-kaay.  I think this is because jokes sail over your head and obviously so does any deeper or metaphorical meaning.

What's mentioned in Allinsky's book (I looked this up) is Lucifer, not Satan (Lucifer = 'bringer of light') which is an allegory for, as he describes, the "first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment".  In other words he's using a known mythological (mythological: fairy tale) figure to make an inspirational point about rebellion.  It doesn't mean the writer _*believes in*_ Lucifer (or Satan, or anything else) any more than an atheist using the prhrase "god only knows" is an invocation of religious faith.

A representation that sailed far over your head.  There's no such thing as "Satanism" except in the reactionary minds of tiny little minded perverts who constantly go around inventing demons to point at -- or exploit the ignorance of the gullible.

As noted earlier, "Satan" is the invention of some organised religion propagandist bent on dividing the world into a simplistic dichotomy of "good versus evil" for the simple unsophisticated minds of ancient simple unsophisticated peoples. To paraphrase Voltaire, where Satan does not exist, it is necessary for Christianism to invent him. It's a marketing tool, generically known as fearmongering. And he has nothing to do with communism, as you were ridiculously promulgating then, and  he has nothing to do with Alinksy, as you're trying to do now, and even less with O'bama, since all that is is an association fallacy based on his reading the book of a mythological idea that doesn't exist in the real world anyway.

Which completely smacks of book-burning, but that's another topic.

But let's add this to the list of what this topic is not about:


communism
Karl Marx
Adolf Hitler
Barack Obama
Saul Alinsky
Karl Marx
General bullshit

Did I leave any out?

Sorry but the world is not a fricking "Doctor Doom" comic book.  Satan (Doctor Doom, Emmanuel Goldstein, whoever you want) is a simplified allegory for the unknown -- the inherent fears of humanity dumbed-down into a fake villain so the simple can personify those unknowns and therefore not have to think any deeper about Fate.  "He" comes from the same source as the boogeyman and the monsters under the bed when the light goes out -- ignorance. 

Time to grow up, stop running away and deal with the real world now; monsters don't magically appear under the bed just because it's dark.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 1, 2013)

wihosa said:


> Clapping hands don't make it so.
> You right wingers are consumed by hatred, is that gods way?



Exactly, because most Christians are very dogmatic, and anything that goes against their particular dogma is considered "sinful" by them, because you don't believe as they do.

They then tell you how bad a person you are for not believing as they do.

Personally?  I think that everyone could benefit from investigating other belief systems than the one they grew up with.  

I also believe religion is a way to teach you about God, but if you only stay in your own little belief bubble (i.e. your dogma), you lose out on a lot of information that could expand your view of who God really is.

God is too big to be confined to just one belief system.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 1, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...



Wrong.  Lucifer is named in the bible as Gods arch enemy.  He is indeed the god of communists whether they acknowledge that fact or not is a moot issue. They are doing his work.   - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 1, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> wihosa said:
> 
> 
> > Clapping hands don't make it so.
> ...



Wrong.  He is confined to HIS WORD & bound to perform it.  God has a system.  The plan for His System is in the bible.  It is all in there.  There are no mistakes.  God is not bound to act according to YOUR system but according to His Own.

  If you go to work at McDonalds you'll find they have a system.  They follow the directions, flip burger twice, two shakes of salt, lettuce mayo,etc.  Go to New York you'll get the same exact Big Mac you'll get in California.  Why?  They are all on the same system and following it so the success is there.  Same goes for the bible.  We have a system.  We follow it and we get answers to prayer, enjoy a great relationship with the creator and have a God to go to in a time of trouble.  Why?  Because Christians follow the system God has laid out in his Word. 

 Do not pray to allah and expect God to answer.  He won't.  He's not allah and he isn't hearing the prayers of idolaters because his word says so.  You want to pray to him you come to him in the name of Jesus Christ his son.  You haven't accepted Christ?  There is a system to being born again.  Read Romans 10:8 and do it.  If you don't follow Gods plan you really can't blame him for the outcome.  The way of the transgressor is hard.  

- Jeremiah


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Wrong.  Communism has no "god" because it's not a religion.  And something being mentioned in the bible doesn't make it a real thing.  What's more, declaring something you're opposed to (or don't understand) to be "doing the work of a devil" is childish and an act of intellectual cowardice.

Yours,
Captain Obvious


----------



## zombiehunter696 (Apr 1, 2013)

By "Christianity under attack", I think he means, "We are no longer getting whatever we want"


----------



## Pogo (Apr 1, 2013)

zombiehunter696 said:


> By "Christianity under attack", I think he means, "We are no longer getting whatever we want"



I think he means "I am no longer getting the ratings I want but goddammit I do know how to pander".


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 2, 2013)

Christianity under attack - Google Search


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > wihosa said:
> ...



Really?  You want to follow the actual Word of God?  Look no further than the first 5 books of the Bible known as the Torah.

Christians muddled up the waters with the New Testament.


----------



## wihosa (Apr 2, 2013)

yidnar said:


> wihosa said:
> 
> 
> > Clapping hands don't make it so.
> ...



Did he say he idolizes Saul Alinsky? Or did you just make that up?

If one is "influenced" by something does that mean that one idolizes the writer?

Your hatred of the President is very unhealthy for you and coming from all like you, unhealthy for our country.


----------



## wihosa (Apr 2, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Christianity under attack - Google Search



Consumed by hatred. You will never be happy. Always seeing evil in those that are different from you. I truly feel for you. Sad life.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 2, 2013)

wihosa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Christianity under attack - Google Search
> ...



The left-wing ilk hated for the last 12 years, you can give it but you cry like a little babies when it comes back to ya. Feel sorry for yo-selves... 

why does the left hate - Google Search

...


----------



## yidnar (Apr 2, 2013)

wihosa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Christianity under attack - Google Search
> ...


funny how the libbs call people hateful when they  are called out on their own left wing hatred.


----------



## wihosa (Apr 2, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> wihosa said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



I hated what Bush did but hating him would be like hating a puppet.

At least youre not denying that you hate everyone who doesn't think like you.


----------



## poet (Apr 2, 2013)

wihosa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > wihosa said:
> ...



Touche'. Most intelligent folks know that Cheney was the power behind Bush.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 3, 2013)

wihosa said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > wihosa said:
> ...



At least youre not denying that you hate everyone who doesn't think like you.

That was to EZ...I told you morons to get non glare for your monitors...


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 4, 2013)

poet said:


> wihosa said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Thanks for the red dot, It's like gold coming from a silly negroid like you, back to Ya...


----------



## poet (Apr 4, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > wihosa said:
> ...



Silly??? Who is the one who can't distinguish a noun from an adjective????? Moron.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 4, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> wihosa said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Way to go American Jackass.........................a Google search that has a whole bunch of right wing blog sites, but no real proof.

Good to know you're such a loyal partisan hack for the right.


----------



## editec (Apr 4, 2013)

Bill O Reilly  would not  know a Christian sentiment if Christ himself came up and overturned his money changing table.

He's a pandering whore of the first degree.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 5, 2013)

poet said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



What difference does it make, its obongo's fault... Silly negroid...


----------



## poet (Apr 5, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



What difference does it make? Crazy ridiculous. (two adjectives). Silly negroid (two adjectives). And who the heck is Obongo?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 5, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Really?  It's Obama's fault?

You made the stupid comment.

Someone else thought it was appropriate to neg you for the stupid comment.

You decided to blame it on Obama????????????????

Way to go American Jackass.................apparently FAUX Nooze is your friend.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 31, 2013)

*Bill OReilly: Shulmans 157 White House visits a smoking gun in IRS scandal*​
05/31/2013
Jeff Poor


For his Talking Points Memo segment during his Thursday show, Fox News Channels Bill OReilly called Internal Revenue Service commissioner Douglas Shulmans 157 known trips to the White House, which were first reported by The Daily Caller, might be the smoking gun in the IRS auditing scandal.

Is there now a smoking gun in the IRS scandal? OReilly said. That is the subject of this evenings Talking Points Memo. We do expect criminal charges to be leveled against some people working in the IRS because they abused their power by targeting conservative groups and individuals. But the major question remains unanswered: Did the campaign of intimidation come from the White House? Well, today, there is disturbing information. This man, former IRS commissioner Douglas Shulman, visited the White House  ready  157 times. Incredible. By comparison then-Secretary of State Hillary Clinton went to the White House 43 times. Then-CIA Director Leon Panetta: 20 times. So what the heck was Mr. Shulman doing the White House with that kind of frequency? In his testimony before Congress, Schulman was a wise guy.

OReilly said Obama should explain why Shulman was visiting the White House.

...

Read more: Bill O'Reilly: Shulman's 157 White House visits 'a smoking gun' in IRS scandal | The Daily Caller


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 10, 2013)

June 10, 2013

*Data mining and you*

The O'Reilly Factor | Bill O'Reilly | Fox News


*New global spy center in Utah will monitor you
June 10, 2013

Government will complete its NAS data storing facility in Utah this October.*












http://ivarfjeld.com/2013/06/10/new-global-spy-center-in-utah-will-monitor-you/


...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 11, 2013)

Yo...................American Jackass.................................do you realize that the whole thing was started by the Patriot Act (which happened under Jr's watch) and that it's been scaled down quite a bit?

Yeah.............................Obama has done some things which are despicable, namely monitoring U.S. Citizens.

But didn't Jr. say it was legal?

I think that John Oliver (of the Daily Show) said it best when he said that Obama did things that could have been considered illegal (like back in Nixon times), but the only trouble is, that now he can do it and it's perfectly legit.

Thanks to Jr. and Cheney......................


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 12, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo...................American Jackass.................................do you realize that the whole thing was started by the Patriot Act (which happened under Jr's watch) and that it's been scaled down quite a bit?
> 
> Yeah.............................Obama has done some things which are despicable, namely monitoring U.S. Citizens.
> 
> ...




BikerBoiy, I'VE always been against big brother regardless of who's in charge... 

Check out this clown---> http://www.usmessageboard.com/7371477-post10.html 


...


----------



## whitehall (Jun 12, 2013)

O'Reilly has three best sellers going and only one is politically orientated. Maybe the leftie radicals should pick up a book now and then instead of a bottle of Bud or a remote.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 12, 2013)

whitehall said:


> O'Reilly has three best sellers going and only one is politically orientated. Maybe the leftie radicals should pick up a book now and then instead of a bottle of Bud or a remote.



You got it all wrong on the Bud, their into boxed wine...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 13, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yo...................American Jackass.................................do you realize that the whole thing was started by the Patriot Act (which happened under Jr's watch) and that it's been scaled down quite a bit?
> ...



Really?  Did you speak out against Shrub (Bush Jr.) and his enactment of the Patriot Act?

Or.................did you do like most of all the other conservatives and say that because of 9/11, it would keep our country safe?

Got news for you..................more information about what you do and how you do it has been given by YOURSELF, by signing up for free shit on the internet, as well as what you do on Xbox....................

Did you know that Xbox Kinnect can not only know where you are, but can also read your facial expressions as well?

If you're bitching about the loss of privacy, you should also be bitching about the rise of convenience.

Did you know that some cars can actually track where you're at when you're in trouble?

Trouble is.......................they can also track you when you're not in trouble as well.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I know all that already, don't waste my time with long winded B/S....


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 9, 2013)

*Bill OReilly Is Smarter Than Lawrence ODonnell*

August 9, 2013 By Ann Coulter






After attacking Bill OReillys history last week, Ill defend his sociology this week. On Monday, MSNBCs Lawrence ODonnell ridiculed Fox News OReilly for saying that single motherhood is responsible for the the high black crime rate.

OReilly said, quite correctly: The reason there is so much violence and chaos in the black precincts is the disintegration of the African-American family. Right now, about 73 percent of all black babies are born out of wedlock. That drives poverty. And the lack of involved fathers leads to young boys growing up resentful and unsupervised. And it has nothing to do with slavery. It has everything to do with you Hollywood people and you derelict parents.

ODonnell mocked OReilly, saying that the struggles of black America have nothing to do with slavery in Bill OReillys very narrow and uneducated mind. He then droned on about some paper Daniel Patrick Moynihan wrote about slavery.

Take that, Bill OReilly!

While Im sure that was a fascinating little monograph Moynihan wrote about slavery, ODonnell cited nothing in it that contradicted OReilly. Apparently, Moynihan found that American slavery was the most awful the world has ever known. True, but unfortunately that has nothing to do with what OReilly said.

...

So while its fascinating that Moynihan concluded that slavery was awful (I think we knew that!), OReilly is absolutely right that its illegitimacy driving the black crime rate.

Bill O?Reilly Is Smarter Than Lawrence O?Donnell | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 9, 2013)

You know what I'd like to see?

Bill O'Reilly, Sarah Palin, and Lawrence O'Donnell all 3 compete on Jeopardy.

I'm guessing Lawrence would win quite handily, and Palin wouldn't even make it to final.

I mean...............at least Lawrence knows that the tides are caused by the gravitational effects that the Moon has on the Earth.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 10, 2014)

The most powerful man in the world with president obama...

*Bill O'Reilly: Handling the truth*​
Published February 07, 2014 | O'Reilly Factor | Bill O'Reilly

...

NICHOLSON: You can't handle the truth.

(END VIDEO CLIP) 

O'REILLY: Well, not to overdo the word but it is true that some people cannot handle the truth. There are a number of important things being debated in America right now. So tonight let's cut through the fog.

On immigration the Republican Party now says it will not try to get reform this year. That's a mistake; 68 percent of Americans according to a new Fox News poll want the federal government to develop an immigration policy that allows some kind of pathway to citizenship for the undocumented; 68 percent.

So the truth is, Republicans are hurting themselves by continuing to dodge the issue.

On the subject of Obamacare, despite the President believing the new law is functioning better, the truth is, it's still chaos.

As I mentioned to the President according to a recent A.P. poll only eight percent of people actually using the Obamacare Web site say it's running very well. Nobody knows about the future but right now the healthcare law hurting more Americans than it's helping.

How about the IRS situation? The truth is that the powerful agency did target conservative group to scrutiny. The IRS did misuse its power. But the President doesn't believe that even though the evidence is overwhelming.

...

On Benghazi, Libya, the truth is that powers that be in Washington did not control the situation before, during or after. Did the President participate in a cover up? We don't know. Will we find out? I believe we will.

And finally on social justice and poverty, the truth is brutal. Ten percent of Americans will always be poor because they are irresponsible in a variety of ways; five percent of the population is poor through no fault of their own and those people should be helped.

...

Bill O'Reilly: Handling the truth | Talking Points | The O'Reilly Factor | Fox News


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 26, 2014)

*BILL O'REILLY TO ARIANNA HUFFINGTON: 'YOU NEED TO BE A LITTLE MORE FAIR ON THAT WEBSITE'*​
BREITBART TV  25 Mar 2014


On Tuesday&#8217;s &#8220;The O&#8217;Reilly Factor&#8221; on the Fox News Channel, host Bill O&#8217;Reilly interviewed Arianna Huffington about her new book, &#8220;Thrive.&#8221; O&#8217;Reilly, however, also offered some advice to Huffington pertaining to her website, the Huffington Post.
Partial transcript as follows:

...

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...Need-to-Be-a-Little-More-Fair-on-that-Website


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 23, 2015)

*



*
*...*
*O'Reilly to Dems: Embracing #BlackLivesMatter is Like Embracing Neo-Nazis*
10.23.2015
News
Mark Tapson

Last night Bill O’Reilly addressed the Democrats’ embrace of the Black Lives Matter movement and compared it to embracing neo-Nazis, reports Mediaite..

After his initial commentary in which he painted the movement as radicals calling for the death of cops, O'Reilly sparred with BLM representative Keith Boykin, who challenged that characterization but could not name anyone in the organization who denounced the cop-killing chants of protesters. As the back-and-forth escalated, O’Reilly cut Boykin's mic and said, “Your time is done.”

O’Reilly then asked his other guest, Democratic party rep David Goodfriend, “Would you be comfortable with the Republican party bringing in the Stormfront, the Nazi people, and saying we’d like our candidates to talk to you guys?… They’re an extreme group, the Nazi party. #BlackLivesMatter is also an extreme group.”

...

O'Reilly to Dems: Embracing #BlackLivesMatter is Like Embracing Neo-Nazis


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> xXx WARNING xXx morbid picture of what progressive/liberals did to poor Easter Bunny ...URL='http://sheikyermami.com/wp-content/uploads/easter_bunny_death.jpg'...HERE... URL]
> 
> 
> *Bill O'Reilly: Christian Tradition Under Attack as Schools Ban 'Easter'*
> ...


newbies should be warned to avoid  this member's posts at all costs


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 23, 2015)

Why has this thread been resurrected? 

Besides..............it's supposed to be the season of the War on Christmas, the War on Easter doesn't start for another 5 months or so.


----------



## Dante (Oct 23, 2015)

American_Jihad said:


> ...


*beware any links on posts by American_Jihad *


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Pante Waste your sounding desperate...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 19, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> xXx WARNING xXx morbid picture of what progressive/liberals did to poor Easter Bunny HERE
> 
> 
> *Bill O'Reilly: Christian Tradition Under Attack as Schools Ban 'Easter'*
> ...



Can you do me a favor?  Suck this? 

Fox Is Preparing to Cut Ties With Bill O’Reilly


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2017)

Bill is now out of a job.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bill is now out of a job.


Bikie/Boiy where ya been long time no see...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Bill is now out of a job.
> ...



I've been around.  Usually on here from 5 to 6 pm CST every day if I'm not traveling.  What forums have you been hiding yourself in dude? 

Good to see you too!


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Hanging out on the beach servicing all the toy's for summer...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 19, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm working up my motivation to get back on the bicycle and start riding again for the summer.  Gotta try to get as healthy as I can before my physical next month. 

What kind of beach toys are ya working on?  Jet skis?  Possibly one of them water rocket backpacks perhaps? 

If you've got a water rocket backpack, tell me where to show up at, because I've always wanted to try one of those.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 19, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


My people are doing all the work I'M just watching. A friend has one of those jetpacks and last summer when I used it I almost had a head-on with the jet ski that powers it. Later dinner/time...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Haha, Jizzhat spelled _boys_ wrong.  
There's no apostrophe.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Poo, nobody gives a fuck (_o_) libtarts such as yo-self, wannabe teach...
Maybe we should all misspell a word or two just to keep yawl Bizzy...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Excellent, so you agree you meant "boys".

Such a tool.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No yuo had boy's on the mnid I had apostrophy, differance beween normal nad progresive.
That should keep you busy for awhile...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Hey it's not like there's anything wrong with that.


----------

